# Flowers



## nathalie (Apr 6, 2014)

A little black ...lol


----------



## Hera (Apr 6, 2014)

That first photo looks like a painting. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2014)

I love those pics! The second one looks a lot like Primula Miss Indigo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2014)

Wonderful flowers and photos.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2014)

You have peony blooms already??? Mine are only about 6" out of the
ground. Gorgeous photos as always.


----------



## nathalie (Apr 7, 2014)

it's the first peony, I'm in France T° now 18°-8°


----------



## nathalie (Apr 7, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> I love those pics! The second one looks a lot like Primula Miss Indigo.



Yes it is !


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 7, 2014)

These pictures are extremely impressive. I hope you sell your prints professionally (if not, you should!).


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2014)

which peony is it, Nathalie?


----------



## emydura (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice work. I really like the composition of the third photo. I also love the abstract nature of the first photo.


----------



## nathalie (Apr 8, 2014)

kellyincville said:


> These pictures are extremely impressive. I hope you sell your prints professionally (if not, you should!).


Thanks , but not


----------



## nathalie (Apr 8, 2014)

Everythrone
It's an hyb I don't remember ..


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2014)

Wonderful photos! Especially love the first and last.


----------

